# San Diego Transit Hub Proposal



## salito46 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello All,

This is my first post so i hope it works as expected.
I'm working on my senior architecture thesis on a Transit Hub for the City of San Diego.
There have been some attempts and talks about getting it done close to the Airport (SAN Lindbergh Field) but nothing has been accomplished in years.

San Diego suffers like any other american cities from an out of control sprawl, and suburbia is killing the city, together with its terrible infrastructure for public transportation.
We only have a "light rail system" the so called trolley that keeps expanding but it only serves a small percentage of the San Diego Population.
People in San Diego are pretty much MARRIED to their cars and the only reason for not divorcing them is the lack of a good public transportation.

My proposal is not so much an urban project but a more architectural project, that will take in mind the current and present infrastructure offered by the public transit, as well as thinking about the future and allowing planning for that.

A transit hub that plans accordingly to the needs and becomes an Icon for the city, bringing together Land Air and Water transportation together. Sited at the foot of the Airport, near the Port and close to the existing Rail lines.
This will include The transit side of the project as well as mixed use residential, hospitality, commercial etc etc.

I will appreciate if we can start a discussion on this on anyone who is interested to bring something to the table and help me with my research.
Any related projects, precedents, information, research, articles, images, really ANYTHING related will help.

Even if its just your own sourced opinion.

Thank You all!


----------

